# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Albino Black Headed Python, WoW!

## Jyson

In my "attempt" to find info on Black headed pythons, I ran into this beauty. I gotta say with every morph I see of this species the more interested I get in them. 
http://www.albinoblackheadpython.com...ocephalus2.htm

http://www.albinoblackheadpython.com...ocephalus1.htm

Now, if only I could actually find a good caresheet on these guys.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Creeptastic (05-23-2009),_scutechute_ (05-24-2009),_ZinniaZ_ (05-24-2009)

----------


## MarkS

Yeah, I think the albino blackhead are one of the best looking snakes around right now.

----------


## Creeptastic

Wow!!! that is so cool

----------


## waltah!

> yeah, i think the albino blackhead are one of the best looking snakes around right now.


x2!

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

its cool, but the normal one next to it, is 100 times prettier!!! you can't beat, or enhance, that beautiful heavily contrasted pattern. (in my rather biased-towards-snakes-with-melanin opinion)  :Cool:

----------


## ZinniaZ

Wow!!!  Those are really great!  Any idea how much one would cost?

----------


## Icatsme

Oh wow. ... just ... wow...

----------


## 2kdime

If i remember right, BHP's run in the 1000 dollar range. Don't quote me though.

----------


## Jyson

> its cool, but the normal one next to it, is 100 times prettier!!! you can't beat, or enhance, that beautiful heavily contrasted pattern. (in my rather biased-towards-snakes-with-melanin opinion)


Agreed, as much as I am diggin the albino, I'm lovin the normals more. BUT the axanthic black headed python beats ALL!  :Very Happy: 




> Wow!!!  Those are really great!  Any idea how much one would cost?


I think the axanthics are about 15k, and they have been around for awhile. So, the albino is probably worth a kidney AND a 1/3 of a liver. :Wink: 




> If i remember right, BHP's run in the 1000 dollar range. Don't quote me though.


That sounds about right to me as well.

----------

_ZinniaZ_ (05-24-2009)

----------


## ZinniaZ

Have you got a link to the axanthics?  I have a kidney and my liver is healthy...   :Wink:  

Actually I'd probably use the kidney and the liver for something else....

----------


## Jyson

> Have you got a link to the axanthics?  I have a kidney and my liver is healthy...   
> 
> Actually I'd probably use the kidney and the liver for something else....


lol, Same here.  :Very Happy:   :Razz: 

Here ya go, there are quite a few pics of axanthics on here, including some other interesting stuff.  :Wink: 
http://neilsaspidites.blogspot.com/2...1_archive.html

----------

_ZinniaZ_ (05-24-2009)

----------


## ZinniaZ

Great site-- thank you so much for sharing.  I've bookmarked it.  He has an amazing group of critters.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

They are both hot snakes :Good Job: 
Thanks for sharing

----------


## Boanerges

That's cool looking  :Good Job:

----------


## MarkS

> If i remember right, BHP's run in the 1000 dollar range. Don't quote me though.


I didn't think that BHB had any?  I didn't see them with any last year at Tinley park at least.  The only ones I saw were with Brian Sharp and I think Matt Turner?  And they were around $1500.00 each.  I think they've been at that price for quite some time too.  There are NOT a lot of people breeding them.   This was for normal Black heads, I don't have any idea on the price of the albinos.

----------


## ZinniaZ

BHP= Black Headed Python, at least that is how I interpreted it.  Don't know if BHB has BHPs or not!!   :Very Happy:

----------

_2kdime_ (05-25-2009)

----------


## MarkS

> BHP= Black Headed Python, at least that is how I interpreted it.  Don't know if BHB has BHPs or not!!


*Hahahahahahaha*

I should go back to school and learn how to read again.....  

 :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:

----------


## pugilist

> In my "attempt" to find info on Black headed pythons, I ran into this beauty. I gotta say with every morph I see of this species the more interested I get in them. 
> http://www.albinoblackheadpython.com...ocephalus2.htm
> 
> http://www.albinoblackheadpython.com...ocephalus1.htm
> 
> Now, if only I could actually find a good caresheet on these guys.



Jyson - 
The only good care info that would recommend isn't on the net - it is a book, but one that is not to hard to get. Should be able to get it on Amazon - "Keeping and Breeding Australian Pythons" .

Now, having said that - they are similar to womas in care, and there are some good woma caresheets out there. Much like womas - they are a pretty hardy species and actually thrive with very little effort on the part of the keeper. Make sure the cage is big enough - give em a hide and a basking spot.

The only concern that I will throw out there, if you are thinking of getting one, is to be careful at feed time. They eat very little mammal prey in the wild, and as a result, it is suspected that to much mammal fat can have a negative impact on their health. (If you are serious about them, I will take the time to go into a lot more detail with you). 

There are a great species to work with and care for... I am not an expert by any means, but have several and would be willing to help if you have specific questions.

----------

_Jyson_ (05-24-2009)

----------


## pugilist

> Agreed, as much as I am diggin the albino, I'm lovin the normals more. BUT the axanthic black headed python beats ALL! 
> 
> 
> I think the axanthics are about 15k, and they have been around for awhile. So, the albino is probably worth a kidney AND a 1/3 of a liver.
> 
> 
> That sounds about right to me as well.



He just had a pair of 100% hets for sale about a month ago for $25,000. I am not sure if they sold or not...

----------

_Jyson_ (05-24-2009)

----------


## pugilist

> Have you got a link to the axanthics?  I have a kidney and my liver is healthy...   
> 
> Actually I'd probably use the kidney and the liver for something else....


You can see hypos and axanthics on Paul Harris' site... http://www.ukpythons.com/en/our-collection.asp

These are available in the US...

----------

_Jyson_ (05-24-2009)

----------


## pugilist

> I didn't think that BHB had any?  I didn't see them with any last year at Tinley park at least.  The only ones I saw were with Brian Sharp and I think Matt Turner?  And they were around $1500.00 each.  I think they've been at that price for quite some time too.  There are NOT a lot of people breeding them.   This was for normal Black heads, I don't have any idea on the price of the albinos.


Don't know about sharp - but Matt had some for sure.
$1500 is about average for nice clean animals. Exceptional examples will push the 2k range. Muddy, dark animals will drop into the 1200-1300 range. 

Adults of course will fetch a premium.

----------


## pugilist

and a little eye candy...

----------

_Jyson_ (05-24-2009),MarkS (05-25-2009),_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (05-25-2009),_Wh00h0069_ (05-25-2009)

----------


## Jyson

> and a little eye candy...


I love this one! 

Thanks for the info and the pics of the amazing animals! I am definitely going to be researching as much as possible on this species before I make any inquiries. I did read about them feeding mostly on reptiles, that is definitely something I have to look into more. I am thinking that I may get this species about 5 years down the road, when I have  more experience and when the axanthics will be more affordable.  :Wink:  

Thanks again.

----------


## pugilist

> I love this one! 
> 
> Thanks for the info and the pics of the amazing animals! I am definitely going to be researching as much as possible on this species before I make any inquiries. I did read about them feeding mostly on reptiles, that is definitely something I have to look into more. I am thinking that I may get this species about 5 years down the road, when I have  more experience and when the axanthics will be more affordable.  
> 
> Thanks again.



no problem man.. also, another good source of written info on BHPs - Matt Turner and Jim Sargent did an article for reptiles magazine some time back... summer of 06 - can't remember which month at the moment. Good article, and most of the information can be found on Jim's site - http://www.splitrockreptiles.com/htm7/blackheads.html

(btw - Jim produce the young BHP in the pics that you liked)

----------


## Wh00h0069

> no problem man.. also, another good source of written info on BHPs - Matt Turner and Jim Sargent did an article for reptiles magazine some time back... summer of 06 - can't remember which month at the moment. Good article, and most of the information can be found on Jim's site - http://www.splitrockreptiles.com/htm7/blackheads.html
> 
> (btw - Jim produce the young BHP in the pics that you liked)


Jim Sargent wrote in the below link that black-headed pythons can be kept on a rodent diet. He did not mention anything about them eating reptiles. I have been very interested in acquiring a pair, but may not if I have to feed them reptiles. Also, I assume that they eat f/t. Does anyone know of any issues with them eating f/t?

http://www.splitrockreptiles.com/htm...husbandry.html

----------


## pugilist

> Jim Sargent wrote in the below link that black-headed pythons can be kept on a rodent diet. He did not mention anything about them eating reptiles. I have been very interested in acquiring a pair, but may not if I have to feed them reptiles. Also, I assume that they eat f/t. Does anyone know of any issues with them eating f/t?
> 
> http://www.splitrockreptiles.com/htm...husbandry.html


Sure, you can raise them on rodents. Many people have for years, and alot of keepers still do. That said, about 90% of their diet in the wild is reptiles, with the remaining 10% made up of birds, rodents and other items. So it seems logical to me, that if you can supplement their diet w/ reptile prey, it will certainly have benifits. 

They are garbage disposals and will take just about anything in prey, at any time. They aren't picky, or difficult feeders once they are started (with that in mind, if you aren't experienced w/ bhps - DO NOT buy one that is not readily eating). It is not feasible in captivity to get anywhere near % of reptile feeders without spending a fortune - so, to my knowledge, most of the captive animals are raised on a diet that is largely made up of rodents.

As for eating F/T, it is the only way to go w/ these guys. Like womas, they tend to crush their prey against the wall of a tunnel or a rock instead of coiling to constrict like most pythons. As a result, if you offer live rodents - you will end up w/ a tattered bhp that has lots of war wounds and scars. 

If you do opt to stick w/ the rodent only diet - it is EXTREMELY important not to over feed and to monitor the fat intake. BHP's are very prone to health issues that stem from to much fat (fatty tumors, liver issues and kidney problems are pretty common in fat bhps). Use prey that is lean, and in controlled amounts. You don't have to starve them by any means, but an obese bhp will either cost you a fortune in vet bills or you will lose your snake. 

Rats once they pass what is commonly called "medium", skyrocket in the % of fat content. So, feed smaller prey (smalls and mediums) and just give them more then one to make up the meal.

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

Could they eat the lizards that are swarming all over my fence? I could get an unlimited supply of those for free (I live in Florida) and can they eat frogs and toads? I don't ever intend to have one, but I'm curious  :Smile: 

Very interesting snakes!

----------


## AaronP

I saw it a couple of weeks ago, absolutely amazing animal!

----------

